# Old west jail



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Built an old west jail house to go with the rest of the old west town,completed it yesterday and already started on a bank.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice looking building. The checkerboard is the small item that does it. Sitting on top of the barrel is brilliant. Nice work again.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

daytime dave said:


> Very nice looking building. The checkerboard is the small item that does it. Sitting on top of the barrel is brilliant. Nice work again.



plus one


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks great, except for the sign in the anachronistic Helvetica font (designed in 1957)!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Just slap one of those landmark plaques up by the door and make it a tourist stop along Route 66. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Looks great, except for the sign in the anachronistic Helvetica font (designed in 1957)!


Hey, so was I!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

daytime dave said:


> Very nice looking building. The checkerboard is the small item that does it. Sitting on top of the barrel is brilliant. Nice work again.


Dave I'm surprised you could see it,thanks so much for noticing these things you have a great eye for detail for sure.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

scotpens said:


> Looks great, except for the sign in the anachronistic Helvetica font (designed in 1957)!


What's?:surprise:


----------

